

Infographic: How the public debt was acquired and who owns it - breck
http://cache.boston.com/bonzai-fba/Globe_Graphic/2011/07/31/31debtlimit_graphic1A__1312092683_2361.gif

======
k33l0r
The New York Times original had more sections and more detail:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/07/28/us/charting-
th...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/07/28/us/charting-the-american-
debt-crisis.html)

------
dublinclontarf
It lumps the Iraq and Afghanistan costs under Bush, is that all the costs for
those wars since Obama took office as well?

Does Obama's cost not include the wars he's continued?

~~~
ugh
The costs for those wars after Obama took office are obviously not included in
Bush’s slice of the pie.

~~~
veyron
Aren't they included in the 1.3 trillion not attributed to stimulus or
extension of Bush tax cuts?

~~~
ugh
… in Bush’s slice of the pie. My comment was misleading, I edited it.

------
MaysonL
How the debt was acquired?

No.

All this shows is _when_ it was acquired.

